# Reliable Breeder in New England



## Robes22 (Mar 1, 2014)

This is my first post on this site. First off, great community...so glad I found this place. I am researcher by nature and will be getting a GSD puppy for our family sometime within the next 1.5 to 2 years. I have read it takes a long time to find a truly good breeder and so I wanted to start my research early with the hopes of following the breeder and their dogs and litters to make sure I like what I see health/temperament-wise.

My parents have owned 3 GSD, 2 of which were west german show dogs that were amazing. Beautiful black and dark red, great temperament, very protective. Absolutely perfect in every way except for one big one... health. The first died around age 4 and the second died around age 6. Both had genetic health problems and were bought from the same breeder.

What I am looking for is a healthy dog to be a long time companion to myself and my wife and two small kids. We are a young, active family and so I would like a dog that is able to go on runs, be protective of my wife and kids, and that likes to train. I am hoping to do schutzhund with him as I really enjoyed training my parents dogs and want to do some sports with him as a hobby as I get older. I want a best friend that will love to go everywhere with me. Because we are a young family I am not sure we can afford the price tag of a west german import like the ones my parents got (obviously from a different breeder) so I am open to either west german or east german working. Color is not a deal breaker obviously but if I could find the dog I want with some of that same red color in it that would be perfect (red/sable is beautiful).

I am looking for a reliable, well trusted breeder in New England so that I can meet the breeder and their dogs and build a relationship with them before I purchase a new friend. I am in New Hampshire so I am open to any breeder within a few hours drive. I refuse to buy a dog without meeting it and its parents in person beforehand so I am looking for some help and suggestions on all the great breeders you all have found, as well as any to definitely stay away from (PM for those negative reviews).

Thank you all very much for your time/sorry for the long post. I look forward to all of your insight.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

there is vonhena-c in NH
ryanhaus in MA 
Both have websites, not sure about the schutzhund aspect for either breeder,

liberatore in Maine

and those are just off the top of my head..


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

*New England*

You could also check with Carol at Watcher Engel in Connecticut. She should have the kind of dog you're looking for!


----------



## Robes22 (Mar 1, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> there is vonhena-c in NH
> ryanhaus in MA
> Both have websites, not sure about the schutzhund aspect for either breeder,
> 
> ...


are these breeders you have dealt with and know they are good? or just breeders you've heard of? thanks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I had a male who's sire was von hena c , so am familiar with her dogs, as I said tho, I don't think they are high sport material, but I have met quite a few of the dogs out of her kennel, and have liked them, middle of the road, not over the top, good obedience dogs.

Ryanhaus, I know pretty well from forums/FB, and going thru her website, I like what she's producing/what she 'does' with her dogs. Very versatile. Wolfiesmom a member here has one of her dogs, he's quite a character She's on my radar for maybe a future dog. (Lets put it this way, I wouldn't turn one of her dogs down

Liberatore, I know of via a friend who trains with her, (and thru the forums)if you look at her website, she also does her own training/trialing of dogs, has alot of accomplishments, pulls no punches, she places her puppies in alot of working homes. She is highly respected in the working dog community and well, knows her stuff

I forgot about Watcher Engel in CT, I don't know them personally, but have heard good things about them.

I would suggest, since you aren't looking for a puppy tomorrow,,go visit any of the breeders listed above, meet them, meet their dogs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are on fb, this page has a listing of breeders and studs(they have to meet the SV standards to be listed). You could post on there as well....request to join the page, it is a good one. https://www.facebook.com/groups/100827050053129/
Many times "meeting both parents" is not reasonable as many stud's are not on the breeders premises. If I were you, I'd go to some clubs and see dogs training, make contacts locally/learn about the different dogs. Or if you see a stud you like, find out who is breeding to him and research the pedigree(outcome). 
Good that you are doing diligent research before you settle on a breeder!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Abby Kennels - MA
Sitz vd Hose - Empire Working Dog Club in NY
Olgameister - Empire Working Dog Club in NY

Spend the summer going to clubs, regionals, trials. Watch the dogs and when you find the ones you like, research them.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Abby Kennels - MA
> Sitz vd Hose - Empire Working Dog Club in NY
> Olgameister - Empire Working Dog Club in NY
> 
> Spend the summer going to clubs, regionals, trials. Watch the dogs and when you find the ones you like, research them.


These are the ones I have personal experience with. I am a trainer at Abby Kennels and my boyfriends competition dog is from a breeding of theirs. We aren't far from New Hampshire....maybe a half an hour from the state line. 

I train monthly with the other two breeders mentioned. They also produce incredible dogs 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Robes22 (Mar 1, 2014)

new York is a little too far to drive so it looks like the list of reliable/reputable breeders is:

Abby kennels
liberatore
ryanhaus
von hena c
watcher engel

Any other recommendations on breeders, or warnings for breeders to definitely stay away from? thanks for the help so far


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm in NH also, and have a dog from Abby Kennels who I adore. Kevin is a class act, knows his stuff, and is great to work with.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Breeder in NE*

EASTERN GERMAN SHEPHERDS in VT
www.*vombenzahaus*.webs.com/ [Hollistic kennel]
______________________________________________
www.von*hena*-*c*.com/


----------

